

Show HN: Please review Gamooga, a realtime communication backend for apps/games - akkishore
http://www.gamooga.com/

======
akkishore
Brief overview: Gamooga provides communication backends for realtime apps and
multiplayer games. You donot require to setup any servers for communication
and can offload it all to Gamooga. Just upload your server side logic code to
Gamooga cluster and interface with your server side using client side APIs
that Gamooga provides.

Gamooga makes development of any kind of realtime app easy by removing all the
server complexity. Possible usecases: multiplayer games, collaboration
softwares, online meetings, virtual whiteboard solutions, e-tutoring etc.

------
benologist
The site could really benefit from a designer, and your pricing really needs
to be more clear (think I mentioned this over at the Mochi forums a while
back) - people aren't going to know how many "cpu bursts" or "keyvalue
anythings" they need, those words just don't mean anything to "my game".

